# Belt tension



## Bobby1289 (Mar 15, 2021)

I just did an alternator on my 2009 bmw x5 30i non turbo and there's no tension on the belt. I made sure it was on all of the pulleys and was sure to swap the old pulley onto the new alternator and there's still nothing. I even made sure that the tensioner was working.


----------

